# coming to north dakota for first time



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

hey guys my name is Ben Toedebusch and I am an avid duck hunter I have been hunting ducks all my life in Missouri and Arkansas. I am finally getting the chance to go to North Dakota hunting. but my uncle who I am going with put me in charge of finding out where to go. I have thought about going to Steele area from talking to some people, but was wondering if that would be a good spot to go. Any advice or ideas would be very helpful. 
thank you,
Ben


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah there are lots of birds over that way along with pheasents. Head west. Anywhere between Steele and the Missouri River will be good for birds.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Most people online are not going to give you sincere answers to those questions.

Researching topographic maps in addition to finding out where there is actually water in North Dakota will be your best online resources for planning your trip this fall.

Once you choose a general vicinity of where you want to hunt, just be prepared to spend a lot of time scouting for birds.

Good luck.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you are using a guide, he will have a place picked out for you. If you are freelancing, you need to do your own scouting like all the rest of us do...


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I have to scout i am not asking where you all to scout for me just general info. I have looked at the topographic maps and I appreciate the ideas


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bring some dekes, take a loan for gas money.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah gas prices are a little high but are season is not open yet and we got to try to kill some ducks


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

These links will help...




























Just like when I go elk hunting in the mountains... sometimes the first year it is all about trying different things. Be portable... you will learn that you need half as much as you think you need and that it is far more critical to success to be mobile... because let's not forget... this is a migration of millions of birds across thousands of square miles. Which means that concentrations will fluctuate day to day or week to week depending upn several variables--- weather, pressure, water availability, food availability, weather....weather...weather...

Be mobile ... and it sounds like you have an area to start from... start there first. Then go to every cafe, gas station, grocery store, bar (if applicable) in the small towns to spend your money. Trust me, if you are good to them... they will be good to you. Meet the people... they are as good as you can find anywhere.

Most likely no one is going to disclose the best locations to you or offer to take you to there spots over the internet... but if you take the time to get to know them they will probably help you out to some extent and really what more can you ask?

Honestly...


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Eliminate the Red River Valley and the western third of the state from consideration. The rest of the state has all kinds of opportunity. If you spent one day driving around I'm sure you would come up with many possible places to hunt.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Like previously stated. Where there is water, there are ducks. There are pockets all over the state with more water than most, try to stick in those areas. Also as stated, be portable. Even us who hunt it year in and year out have to put on huge amounts of miles to find what we're after.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> Like previously stated. Where there is water, there are ducks. There are pockets all over the state with more water than most, try to stick in those areas. Also as stated, be portable. Even us who hunt it year in and year out have to put on huge amounts of miles to find what we're after.


You cant take advice from a minnesota man! :lol:

Oh yeah i almost forgot Dive???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

wetspot27 said:


> I know I have to scout i am not asking where you all to scout for me just general info. I have looked at the topographic maps and I appreciate the ideas


wetspot,

I've been coming to ND from Michigan each year since the late 90's, and I'd be glad to give you advice...but not on this forum. You'll find that this forum is generally not real helpful to non-residents who ask a lot of general questions...been there myself. But pm me, or email me at [email protected] and I'll share my experience with ya.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

just ducky said:


> wetspot,
> 
> You'll find that this forum is generally not real helpful to non-residents who ask a lot of general questions...been there myself.


So you are saying that for _*general*_ questions the guys here are not helpful ? :huh:

Guys are extremely helpful when talking about "how to", and brands, and strategy questions...

_*However not*_ the specifically "where" should we go question though. There is a difference. It would be patently unfair for someone brand new to come to a message board and expect GPS coordinates. C'mon now.. you know that is exactly what the guys get touchy about. Most of us simply can't believe someone would come on here and have the audacity to expect such an answer. But then again many in our society are changing into a immediate gratification generation...

Theordore and Northdakotakid a few posts back gave excellent helpful responses. They are spot on, and that is general enough and solid advice.

I'm not sure where the phenomena of "internet scouting" gained acceptance amongst those coming from out of state. It seems everyone wants an "absolute guarantee" when coming.

Last I checked we did still call the sport "hunting" right?

NOTE: At the top of the duck forum the moderators and Chris have maintained several sticky posts that provides anyone new general advice on how to start the _scouting_ process for yourself. Longshot posted our standard response above, and in there has the links to the above mentioned posts.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good post Ryan.

Please let me reinforce Ryan's viewpoint. A few years ago there were lots of arguments about how many non- residents to let in. My opinion on that in no way reflected on non -residents. I was for reducing numbers, but from a standpoint that keeping the ducks here longer would be better for all hunters resident or non-resident.

As far as general questions, I would encourage everyone to be helpful with each other, and like Ryan I noticed many are. Also, like many on here I don't like it when someone wants all the answers to things that have cost others time and money. Scouting at current gas prices is expensive, and no one should be expected to drive all week-end then tell everyone where the best spots are.

For those who have general questions I wish I could help, but I don't do much duck hunting. I hope you find other members helpful. For those who want specific locations, I have you labeled right in there with spotlighting, shooting over the limit etc.

Oh, and wetspot27 I see your relatively new. Welcome to the site, and I hope you find it helpful and enjoyable.


----------

